# Pcap sous Xcode



## cladjules (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'essaie de developper une application avec la librairie "Pcap" sous Xcode,
lors de la compilation j'obtiens l'erreur suivante :


Building target &#8220;ttt&#8221; of project &#8220;ttt&#8221; with configuration &#8220;Release&#8221; &#8212; (2 errors)
        cd /Users/geminiatediab/ttt
    /Developer/usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -o /Users/geminiatediab/Desktop/cladjules/ttt.build/Release/ttt.build/Objects-normal/ppc/ttt -L/Users/geminiatediab/Desktop/cladjules/Release -F/Users/geminiatediab/Desktop/cladjules/Release -filelist /Users/geminiatediab/Desktop/cladjules/ttt.build/Release/ttt.build/Objects-normal/ppc/ttt.LinkFileList -arch ppc -mmacosx-version-min=10.5 -isysroot /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.5.sdk
Undefined symbols:
  "_pcap_lookupdev", referenced from:
      _main in main.o
ld: symbol(s) not found
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
          "_pcap_lookupdev", referenced from:
              _main in main.o
        ld: symbol(s) not found
        collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
        cd /Users/geminiatediab/ttt
    /Developer/usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -o /Users/geminiatediab/Desktop/cladjules/ttt.build/Release/ttt.build/Objects-normal/i386/ttt -L/Users/geminiatediab/Desktop/cladjules/Release -F/Users/geminiatediab/Desktop/cladjules/Release -filelist /Users/geminiatediab/Desktop/cladjules/ttt.build/Release/ttt.build/Objects-normal/i386/ttt.LinkFileList -arch i386 -mmacosx-version-min=10.5 -isysroot /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.5.sdk
Undefined symbols:
  "_pcap_lookupdev", referenced from:
      _main in main.o
ld: symbol(s) not found
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
          "_pcap_lookupdev", referenced from:
              _main in main.o
        ld: symbol(s) not found
        collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
Build failed (2 errors)



la librairie a l'air installée mais je ne sais pas si elle est inclus dans xcode !
Merci d'avance
Cordialement,


Cladjules


----------



## ntx (10 Septembre 2008)

A priori non : Symbol not found.
Glisser-déposer la librairie sur ton projet pour l'inclure dans la compilation.


----------



## cladjules (10 Septembre 2008)

Merci,
ca a l'air de fonctionner,
maintenant j'ai une autre erreur sur le fichier bpf_filter.c,
a la ligne 42, j'ai "syntax error before '_U_'",
la ligne est : static const char rcsid[] _U_ = "...."


Cordialement

Julien


----------



## tatouille (12 Septembre 2008)

cladjules a dit:


> Merci,
> ca a l'air de fonctionner,
> maintenant j'ai une autre erreur sur le fichier bpf_filter.c,
> a la ligne 42, j'ai "syntax error before '_U_'",
> ...




static char const rcsid[] = \
"@(#) Copyright (c) 1989, 1993\n\
        The Regents of the University of California.  All rights reserved.\n";

#if 0
  static const char rcsid[] _U_ = "...."
#endif

....

#_define _U__ __attribute__((unused)) 

c'est un truc de dev C assez commun

d'ou


```
#define _U_ __attribute__((unused)) 

// ou si la version ou le compiler ne le supporte pas

#define _U_

static const char rcsid[] _U_ = \
"@(#) Copyright (c) 1989, 1993\n\
        The Regents of the University of California.  All rights reserved.\n";
```
n.b ca saute aux yeux


----------



## tatouille (13 Septembre 2008)

et bien sur tu executeras un diff que tu renverras ici http://www.tcpdump.org/

en expliquant bien ta version d'OS et le probleme d'abscence de cette macro


----------

